# Photography lessons



## PHILLIP MAC (Oct 19, 2009)

Free on line photo lessons written by a bored old advertising pro, having retired to early
http://www.mccordall.com/photography/lessons/


----------



## zoogirlbc (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool thanks!


----------



## wirehunt (Nov 4, 2009)

A sweet looking site. Thanks


----------



## Eco (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbup:  Thumbs up!  Nice site and a good place to send people for tips or to look at some great work.


----------



## Blint (Nov 17, 2009)

Photography is basically the creation of a visual language. In reality, it's the telling of a story without words. If you yearn to express yourself creatively and show off your work to your close friends and associates or if you wish to embark on a career in photography, then this online course is for you.


----------



## joeywpc (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job Phillip, do you mind if I place a link to your site on my website?


----------

